# Ford 2011 5.4 DOHC



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I thought I was done for a couple weeks, but was at the hobby store yesterday & found the 08 KR kit on sale... couldn't resist lol. 

Cranked this baby out last night and today. I'll add the shifter linkage after I get moved. This is the all aluminum 2011 Shelby GT500 engine making 550 HP. 


































Thanks for looking! :wave:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That's very nice!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

THATS WICKED DUDE,..And you built this then ?, And did I hear that right, in one day ?



Ian


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Ian Anderson said:


> THATS WICKED DUDE,..And you built this then ?, And did I hear that right, in one day ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ian


Yep, around 24 hours from kit purchase time to being completed lol. 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

well thats OUTSTANDING WORK, Killer job,..looks great


Ian


----------

